
Virtual Course with Venture Partner @ AV8 Ventures and Angel @ YC Demo Day - raltok
https://flatwyse.com/venture-startup-formation
======
raltok
Hi everyone,

We’re launching a live course on software startup formation with Shawn Kung,
Venture Partner at AV8 Ventures, a VC firm based in Palo Alto. He’s also an
angel investor at Y Combinator Demo Day as well as a Stanford Adjunct
Lecturer.

The course includes:

\- 6 weekly live lectures with Shawn and all the other students

\- guest speakers (founders & investors from Shawn’s network)

\- 1-1 office hours

\- unlimited Q&A on our private Slack channel

\- startup mini project where students will form teams and pitch a business
idea to Shawn

\- lifetime access to Shawn’s Slack channel & private LinkedIn group for
alumni

Alumni are from Google, Facebook, Brex, Snapchat, LinkedIn, Pinterest,
Palantir, etc.

We will kick off on July 23. Class is capped at 50 students.

